# Dwarf Hairgrass trim?



## Brendan Redler (Jun 1, 2008)

Should I continually trim my Dwarf Hairgrass to get a "tighter" carpet?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Brendan Redler said:


> Should I continually trim my Dwarf Hairgrass to get a "tighter" carpet?


From my experience, trimming dwarf hairgrass will result in my runners and give you a tighter carpet.


----------



## Th4nhPh0ng (May 12, 2008)

can you use the trimmed grass to create a wider carpet?


----------



## bgzbgz (Jul 6, 2007)

Th4nhPh0ng said:


> can you use the trimmed grass to create a wider carpet?


I doubt it.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The trimmed grass will eventually die back, but by the time it does much more new grass will have grown in its place. Trimming it is the only way to go.


----------



## Brendan Redler (Jun 1, 2008)

AaronT said:


> The trimmed grass will eventually die back, but by the time it does much more new grass will have grown in its place. Trimming it is the only way to go.


and thus I trim...

Sorry I couldn't make it to the GWAPA meeting. I'm learning tabla (look them up on google...they're north indian drums) and my lesson got bumped up because of a performance my teacher had on sunday (the normal lesson time).

The hairgrass has been in for a while along with baby tears and others. It's looking pretty decent, no algae to speak of. Just bought two Scarlet Badis (two of about six within a 100 mile radius!), have a few shrimp in there and 20 RCS on the way. I'll give you updates later and try to get together with some GWAPA people in the interim. No need to meet people JUST at meetings


----------

